# Mouse? no mouse? How about two mice?

## FcukThisGame

I'm using 2005.1 on a kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 kernel and the kernel does not recognize either my new USB optical mouse, or my PS/2 trackball mouse.

(I have no intent of using both, just the USB optical one.)

In addition, I have a USB keyboard, and I can't figure out why it doesn't work in lilo? I'm sure that's just a hardware problem... anyways

Is there a way to change the kernel or something so that the mouse will load? Because at this point, X won't run, or anything.

Thanks for all the help.

----------

## thokli

 *FcukThisGame wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In addition, I have a USB keyboard, and I can't figure out why it doesn't work in lilo?

 

That has be fixed at the BIOS:

go to bios on startup and find something like usb-legacy and check it

----------

## NeddySeagoon

FcukThisGame,

Look in /proc/bus.usb/devices to see if your mouse it there. If not (or the file is missing) your kernel USB setup is incomplete.

Your USB mouse will be on /dev/input/mice, which is not the defaut for X. You will need to edit your xorg.conf file.

You can have several pointing devices if you want.

Your USB keyboard not working in Lilo is a BIOS setting. You need legacy USB support. Sometimes called USB for DOS support in the BIOS.

----------

## ikshaar

What is your xorg.conf settings for the mouse ?? is the mouse not recognized by kernel or by X ?

If it's kernel, does gentoo LiveCD work ? in which case you can copied the kernel config from the LiveCD

```
cp /proc/config.gz ~
```

and use it to recompile your own kernel....

If it's X, just edit xorg.conf to match your hardware.... use very generic option at first if not sure.

If you can get a keyboard working, grab the /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what X complain about.

----------

## FcukThisGame

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> FcukThisGame,
> 
> Look in /proc/bus.usb/devices 

 

You meant /proc/bus/usb/devices?

That gives me five listings:

3 UHCI Host Controllers

my USB Gaming Keyboard Pro

and an EHCI Host Controller

?does this mean i'm going to have to manually reconfigure my kernel to support my mouse? wtf?

well i appreciate the help on the kbd with lilo and everything else.

----------

## ikshaar

 *FcukThisGame wrote:*   

> ?does this mean i'm going to have to manually reconfigure my kernel to support my mouse? wtf?

 

... use a 0.25$ plug which allow you to plug a USB mouse in a PS/2 port... or recheck the USB mouse support in your kernel...or check that the mouse is plug in a working USB hub...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

FcukThisGame,

Thats makes it sound like your mouse is faulty.

If its plugged in, it should be in /proc/bus/usb/devices. You only need the root hub driver to make that work.

Do you have an Intel or VIA based motherboard?

Does lspci show OHCI or EHCI USB 1.1 root hubs?

Its just possible you have the wrong driver in use.

----------

## FcukThisGame

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> FcukThisGame,
> 
> Thats makes it sound like your mouse is faulty.
> 
> Do you have an Intel or VIA based motherboard?
> ...

 

The mouse is brand spankin' new. And I actually am using one of those $.25 converters and it's still not recognizing the mouse away from the livecd. 

As far as my board... I'm using an amd athlon xp 2200+ processor on some cheap generic 'azza' motherboard that doesn't even have usb legacy support...  :Sad:  *sigh*

Of course, my keyboard is using USB, and it works just fine, as you can see that I've typed this.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

FcukThisGame,

Your mouse will appear as PS/2 while its connected by a 'dofer'[1]

You need to plug it in to a USB port to see it in /proc/bus/usb/devices

I've never had any luck with USB to PS/2 converters. 

[1]dofer = contraction of do for this, do for that

----------

## FcukThisGame

Alright, I'll try that, be right back.

----------

## FcukThisGame

Nope. I plugged in my mouse, but it doesn't recognize in devices

Should I just give up and reconfigure the darn kernel myself?

if so...how do I go about doing that?

just re-emerge gentoo-sources and run 'make menuconfig'?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

FcukThisGame,

Not yet.  

Post the output of lspci so I can see what it says about yuor root hubs and the USB section from your kernel config, which is at /usr/src/linux/.config#

I'll look over your USB set up first.

----------

## FcukThisGame

whoa... posting outputs and stuff.... i'm lost already. Would you just rather tap into my box with an ssh daemon?

----------

## FcukThisGame

whoa... posting outputs and stuff.... i'm lost already. Would you just rather tap into my box with an ssh daemon?

----------

## FcukThisGame

Ok, so I gave up... and I'm back configuring my kernel in 'make menuconfig' and I'm on the mouse section.  I have six options:

PS/2 Mouse

Serial Mouse

InPort/MS/ATIXL busmouse

Logitech busmouse

IBM touchpad

and a mouse/tablet combo

Well, should I configure it for PS/2 and use the stupid usb->ps/2 converter I have, or is 'busmouse' the same as USBus mouse?

It's just a generic USB optical mouse...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

FcukThisGame,

You should configure PS/2 mouse so you have a working mouse regardless, then under USB Support choose 

```
USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

HID input layer support 
```

You must ensure that 

```
USB HID Boot Protocol drivers
```

are off too.

----------

